# Nesting Tips??



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all,

First off, I wasn't sure if I should put this post here or in toys, so I apologize if its in the wrong place.

We've discovered our little Hercules is a massive nester! He kept dragging his paper towel out from under his wheel and into his pigloo to make a nest with his fleece blankie. So we started giving him an extra paper towel to nest with. Now, he drags BOTH paper towels into his pigloo and builds a little nest. :lol: It's actually pretty cute when you see him do it.

I think he's doing this because the paper towel feels like things in the forest would, like leaves or grass. He has a dig box with fleece strips but ever since he discovered paper towel he doesn't care about it. Does anyone have any suggestions for safe things I could put in his cage for him to nest with? Stuff that feels like foresty things, without the bugs? Or, should I just give him a couple extra paper towels at night? He really seems to be happy when he's building a nest. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I do not know if it is hedgie approved, but I use this with my box turtle and she loves it:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3092176

If that link doesn't work, it is from petsmart called Forest Moss.

The thing with hedgies is if a product is too fine, it can get into their boy and girl parts. This moss has some natural dirt with it but no bugs. It does have a forest-smell, even when dry. (which personally I love but it could bother some people I'm sure)

Hopefully someone else will chime in with ideas and thoughts on the moss or something else you could use. Mine still love their fleece strips and kleenex box but every hedgie is different. Oh and mine also love shelf liner, perhaps that would be a cleaner product than the moss for you to try. (the rubbery soft shelf liner to lay in cupboards)


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ooh, Herc would LOVE the moss! He's a total animal  Wonder if its safe tho??


----------

